# Internal Structure of the Schmidt SKM-88 Click Mechanism ?



## magpens (Nov 16, 2020)

I can see potential for incorporating the Schmidt SKM-88 Click Mechanism into the ballpoint pens that I make.

However, the slightly tapered shape of the outer sleeve is problematic.

Using a metal working lathe, I would like to remove the taper and reduce the diameter by a few thou.
I have tried this on 3 units. . Only 1 of the units remains fully functional after the machining. . The other 2 show no signs of actual damage, but are not reliable.

I am thinking, if I understood how the internal mechanism is constructed, that I might be able to do the machining with better success.

I'd greatly appreciate receiving any advice, please.

By inspecting an intact original unit, I see that there is a very tiny circlip on the small diameter shaft of the unit.
I suppose, by removal of that circlip, that the unit might come apart and reveal its internal construction.
I haven't tried that yet and am loathe to do so because the circlip is extremely tiny and I don't have any tools to remove it.

Thanks for any knowledge, help, or info that you can share.


----------



## darrin1200 (Nov 16, 2020)

Internally, there are extremely fine channels and ball bearings.
Some where on here is a discussion about this. It included some photos and disassembly tips.






						Help needed with SKM88 clicker, I need to take it apart!
					

Has anyone taken apart a Schmidt SKM88 clicker either on purpose or not? And more importantly, successfully reassembled one? I can see how to disassemble it but I have no idea what to expect once I do and to understand the odds of getting it back together.   I am working on a project where I...



					www.penturners.org


----------



## Curly (Nov 16, 2020)

I don't have time to look at the moment but go to the Schmidt site. I think they have some models/drawings of the innards.


----------



## magpens (Nov 16, 2020)

Thanks Darrin and Pete for your replies.


----------



## Herman (Nov 21, 2020)

I would sugest SKM 192 Push Button. Ready to use, you just need a M4 x 0.35 tap to fix this part. 
Regards


----------



## DME72 (Dec 9, 2020)

milans pens sells these mechs and lots of other ones too. he has done pens with that mech turned down and built up with other materials. if i remember he still has a few for sale on his website. i want to take that mech SKM88 and turn down and solder aluminum to it and turn a new outside of the mech and button out of aluminum and polish it. do a search for milans pens and parts. look and the pens he has for sale.

doug


----------



## magpens (Dec 9, 2020)

@DME72 

Thanks for the info, Doug. . I should check out the Milan website.

BTW, I have now learned to turn down the outer sheath of the SKM-88 with really good success .... 100% so far for my application.
I am just taking off the outer tapering ... metal removed is about 8 thou thick at the bottom end and 0 at the top to get it straight-sided.


----------

